# Lederer-rezepte Gezielt Farmen



## Tragoile (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich habe vor kurzem Lederverarbeitung auf 375 gebracht und bin froh, dass ich jetzt das Grollhufleder nicht mehr farmen muss.
Jetzt strebe ich danach möglichst viele Rezepte zu bekommen, ich bin schon dabei ruf zu farmen, wie ein blöder und auf die Dauer langweilt es mich.
Da wollte ich euch fragen, ob es irgendwelche Rezepte für Lederer gibt, die nur bei bestimmten Mobs droppen können, damit ich diese farmen kann.

Danke schon im Voraus

MFG


----------



## grünhaupt (1. Juni 2008)

hallo,

willst du nur an die Highend- Rezepte oder einfach generell Lederer-Rezepte?

Falls du alles willst, in Silithus kannst du Ruf farmen und kommst so an Rezepte, in Aszhara droppt bei den Steinkloppsen (nur bei einem Bestimmten) ein Rezept. Bei der Argentumdämmerung sollte es auch noch haben. Weiter fällt mir so spontan nichts ein.

Sonst, bei buffed nachschauen. unter Berufe, Rezepte und da wird erwähnt wo welches Rezept droppt. 

Grüsse Grüni.



Es gibt immer zwei Ansichten, meine und die falsche.


----------



## Tragoile (1. Juni 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> willst du nur an die Highend- Rezepte oder einfach generell Lederer-Rezepte?



wenn dann am liebsten so ab 350


----------



## Psytis (3. Juni 2008)

Afaik gibt’s da net viel was man farmen kann.
Die meisten muster sind rufbelohnungen oder gibt’s in instanzen/raids.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2008)

die lederer oder wars bergbau?-tasche von den ogern über shatt


----------

